# .  (, , , )

## .

,      1  2008.    ,   .
 .  ,     -        :Smilie:  
      ,     .       .

**

:
1.       .346.12 .4.                    (..    ,    .            ,     .
2.       .346.16 ,    , , ,         .          (   1  2007.)
3.        .346.16 .1       (.35)       , ..  (.36)
4.                    () ,   .

:
5.       .346.17            , ..     ,        . 

 :

6.    ,  ,    6%,       (     )      ,    .     ,        .
7.     22 .1 .346.16,         .          .

** 

8.            . ..     ,     .     ?      ,        .      ?    ,      ?    .
9.            ,           ,    .
10.       ,    ,      -.
11.     ,     ,         . 
12.      , ,      ,       .

----------


## .

**

1.      ,     ,    .      .83 . 
2.        .   ,   ..
3.         ,    ,   ,   ,    .
4.    13 .1 .346.26              ()    ,      ,    ,     (, , , ,    ),      ,     .
5.    ,             ,     .. ,    
6.        ,   ,   ...   ,     :  ,         ,           .
7.          ,    .
8.       
9.     
10.   :
        ,             ,     .  1,5 .    . -       6   
          .   5 ..,        9  .     5 ..,                      1,8  .   ,      "**   2 -    ,      ,      (, ), ,  ,     ,  ,

----------


## .

,    26.1 .         :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:  



> ,     ()      ,                  
>           ,          ,             ,                ,                           ,


 ,    -  .   ""   12   :Wow:

----------


## .

,       -     ?  ,    .    ?  ?      ..?    150 ..    ,    ,         . 
 ,         :Frown:

----------

> ,       -     ?  ,    .    ?  ?      ..?    150 ..    ,    ,       . 
>  ,


 
   ,    
    ,     ?

----------


## .

" "?     :Smilie:

----------

, ,   ,         .

----------


## Cooler

> .


 ,  :



> * 3*
> ...
>      2.   9  3  149,  9  165,    9  167,  346.16,  2  346.17      (    )   ,  *  1  2007* .





> ,      "


   .   , :   (, ) -    .    - :  ,   .

----------


## .

*Cooler*,      . 346.29  ,        ,   . ,  ,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,   ,           .     1  2007   :Frown:  
   -    2  2007,  50%,  50%   2008,      ,    2008?    ?     2007        .

----------


## Cooler

> . 346.29  ,        ,   . ,  ,    ?


 ,  .

      ,      -   .346.27 2    ,   .346.29, ..   .

 .   :yes:

----------


## Glaim

,     ,    ,       :Wow:

----------


## 55

..
  :       ..     ..
  ,      . ,    1  2008  - ? ..
    ,        (..               (( ,     (

----------


## .

> ..     ..


 -       26.3.
     ,    --,      ,    .  ,       .        ,      .

----------


## 55

2 ?     ..               ..          ..(
    , ,  ,  -    ,   ..!
  ,   ,    " "..      ,   (

----------


## .

.        ,         .
,       ?

----------


## Cooler

> ,   ,    " "


   - ,   ,    -   .

----------


## 22

,           ,                   2005-2007 .       ,       (( 
       .. 
     ,                 (
    ,    ...

----------


## 55

.. ..
 ,     ..
      ..          ..
      ..((

----------


## .

* 22*,        .     .       .          .      .

----------


## 55

.,    ,  .        ,    (        ,        ,      ,      (
       ,     ..     ,  (,    )    ()    ,      ((     ((
.S.    -   .. ?   2    13% ,    .. (

----------


## .

.      6% - ,     13%    :Wink:

----------


## 55

, ..
    ,    ,  ,          ,    ,  (   ,       ,   (   ,   (
  ,

----------


## .

.    ,     .       .       .        .

----------


## 55

) ,  )

----------


## Quardian

6 %   13%     .   = 15 000.....  ...    .        ( - )  :Embarrassment:

----------


## T@nya

> ,   ,           .     1  2007  
>    -    2  2007,  50%,  50%   2008,      ,    2008?    ?     2007        .


*.*, ,  , -,        ,   ?
   ,      .      ,   ,   ,      " ".
        .
  -  , , .

----------


## T@nya

,       ,   .
         , ,   ,        . ,   ,    .
   .




> 2.   9  3  149,  9  165,    9  167,  346.16,  2  346.17     (    )   ,   1  2007 .


  ?        ?
   ,   01.01.07 .?
 ,     ,   2006 ?         ,      ?  .
, ,  - !

----------


## .

,        :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin: 
          .        .         ,        ,      ?    1   1000,     100,      1/4    1    25.      100,       ? 25+33,3 (1/3  100)?          ,    ? 
       ,

----------


## T@nya

,     .  :Smilie: 
  , ,  ,    .
,   ,  .

----------


## T@nya

> ()      ** .


  ,      ? 
     -  ?
,    .

----------


## BuhSoft

.,           :

18)   346.17:

)   2:

 1   " "   "(        )";

 . . .  21 5-11  2007  ( 5)  ,         ,       .
  ,       ,     "                    ".
1.  ?
2.        ?

----------


## .

.     ,        :Smilie:

----------

> 2 ?     ..               ..          ..(
>     , ,  ,  -    ,   ..!
>   ,   ,    " "..      ,   (


,   ,    http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?78421

----------

!!!     .26.1  . ,      .   ,       .     ,     .       -   ! ,    -    ?        . -   :" , , ,  - -  ,  ,   ,   ,     ,  -   ,   ,    .  ."     . :Speaking:   :Demonstration:

----------

?

----------


## stas

.  .

----------

,  .            -.    -   ,  ,  -   /    -   .

----------


## BuhSoft

.
    .

----------


## BuhSoft

:

  ,   2007              

 :

    05.06.2007 N 03-11-04/2/159

:

         17.05.2007 N 85-,       ,    - , ,  (.       06.06.2007).

    . 346.17       ,   ,  ,             ,        .    . 1 . 2 . 346.17  ,     ,       ,   ,            .      . 1 . 2 . 346.17    ,     ,                .

    ,    :               .   -       .

       .    ,   . 2 . 3    17.05.2007 N 85-        1  2007 .      .

   . ,   . 2 . 346.17  ,    . 2 . 3    17.05.2007 N 85-,     ,   1  2007 .   . 1 . 3         1  2008 .

 ,   1  2008 .      ,       , .     1  2008 .  ,  ,       ,    ,     ,   .

      ,     (      ),               ,            (. 8 . 75, . 3 . 1 . 111  ).

  ():

   ,  ,              1  2008 . ( . 1 . 3    17.05.2007 N 85-)      (      ).


  04.07.2007

----------


## 22

, , ,     ""  .        ""  2 -? 
 (

----------

....  :Frown: 
  ,  ,      ,     ,   ,  1%.      ,      ,    ,    - ,  15%. !!!     ,     ?

----------


## Qwert900

-    :      (-, )   1     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 2007

> **
>  4.    13 .1 .346.26              ()    ,      ,    ,     (, , , ,    ),      ,     .
> 5.    ,             ,     .. ,


-     .
     ,    "    200 ..,      20 .."       ,     6%.   01.01.08      ?   ?

----------


## 75

!                ? :Frown:

----------


## .

-          :Wink: 
* 75*,      .346.26,          ,        .

----------

.    3000- , 2=1   
    2,16 .   3000, ..    ,  ,     ?

----------

..

7. .          ,                    ,    .

 ,        , ..  ,

----------


## .

,  -   ,    ? -  ?     ?     ,  .

----------

,  .
          ..    ,
   1,2*1,8          ,                 ( )

----------


## .

.     ,       .       " ".

----------


## usbu

*.*,



> ,   ,           .     1  2007   
>    -    2  2007,  50%,  50%   2008,      ,    2008?    ?     2007        .


 http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?82861   .  




> -      .    17.05.2007 N 85- "     21, 26.1, 26.2  26.3      "    . 4 . 2 . 346.17  .    "   (, )  , , , ,      ,      (  )  ,   ,   3  346.16  ,      ()     .            ,     ".


   . 

       ()    ?

----------


## .

*usbu*,      .      .
,      ?    ,       ?    70%     1 ,  70%    ,    .346.16 .3.

----------


## usbu

> ()     .


    ,       ,    .

----------


## .

.            .     .346.16 .3.

----------

-     ..     1       ?   !

----------


## .

**,      .  **     .         ,           :Wink:

----------


## .

,  .           :Frown:  


> 2   3  346.11  ,    ,        .


        .346.11   .     


> ,    ,       ,      ,               .
> *              ,      174.1 * ";


 ( ). . 174.1       :Cool:      .
:     ()

----------

!!! -     ...    !   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## usbu

*.*, 



> .      .


..           -     ?



> .


      ,    .      .





> ()                **    .


 




> ,    .              **   ,        ()      (  , ,    ..)   .


     ?              .

----------


## .

> ..           -


 



> ,    .      .


   ...       .
   ,      ?      .

----------


## Zelen33

:Frown:  
 , ,   ,            .       ?

----------


## .

.       .

----------


## usbu

*.*, 



> ,      ?


  ,          .        ,     ,         .
 ,        .

----------


## .

*usbu*,    ,         ?         .         :Smilie:

----------


## usbu

..            ?
     ,             ?

----------


## .

*usbu*,            100 ,     . ,   ,   ..

----------


## usbu

.       180 . ().    30000     30000?

----------


## usbu

,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

*usbu*,      ?

----------


## usbu

'.

----------


## usbu

:



> ,    ,       ** .             ,    ,          .         25.07.2007  03-11-04/2/188.


      .   25.07.2007      ?

----------


## .

.         


> ,            ,                   .

----------


## usbu

> 


        , ..



> 


 -  .



> 


 



>

----------

> **
> 
> 1.      ,     ,    .      .83 .


-  ,     ?

----------


## .

1 .  .

----------

, , !     6% 10 ,      15%,    ,      .    ,    " -  -   - -   "    ?   ,         ?

----------


## .

,    10      ,    2003 . 



> -  -   - -


       .       ,    .        ,    .   ,            .

----------

:           ,    ,         .      .   13%  ,          6%  ,       ?             , ..    ,     .  :Frown:

----------


## .

-   .
   6%.   ,     .

----------


## TANY-73

> **
> 
> 4.    13 .1 .346.26              ()    ,      ,    ,     (, , , ,    ),      ,     .
> 5.    ,             ,     .. ,


 .
,    ,  100%     -  ,   "     ".  ""       . 
     ,   ?      .

----------


## .

.

----------

,    .     .  1770 .
    , 

  ???? 
    !

----------

> .


,  !     .

1.     ,     ? 
2.           ,   ?    .
3.  2008         ?


1.           ? 
2. :  .     ,  .      .      , ?    ? ( ) (         ) 
     .  (    .)

----------


## .

1.   .     .? ..,    .    ??? 
2.       -         ,     .?


1. 
2. .    ?            ?

----------


## .

**,      !      .      !

----------


## .

> 1770 .


 , ,    :Embarrassment: 



> ,


  ?



> 


    .        .

----------

1970 .
   ,   ,    ,  .
    .

- --   -     . ? 
  ,   .    .  .
  ,   !
    .    .

----------


## Anton

> ...
>           ,    ,         .      .   13%  ,          6%  , ...


. 

 1.   .  -  100.     110.   .    110-100=10,  10%=1.,  (13%)=(10-1)*13%=1,2.   2,2.       6%.

 1.   .  -  100.     110.   .  (6%)=6,6.

  ?

----------


## .

*Anton*,       ,         .           ?

----------


## Anton

> .[/B];51352285...     ,         .           ?


*.*,  , ,   -  ..

  100.,  10,   11.  .  10   110.  :
 (6%  110) = 6,6.
 (10%  10) +  (13%  10-) = 2,17.
,  10   :Frown:  ,        .

      , :     1     ,       .

,  ,  .

----------

!!!  ,  ...      ,     ,     ...  - ...     (    )        _   ,     ,      ,    - . ,    ,    - ,    -  ,   , ,    ...-    -   ,         ,           ,    ,     ,  -   /    (          ,    -          - -?)       ,

----------

> *usbu*,            100 ,     . ,   ,   ..


    ! 
    .
    ,   !
  ,         ?          .    .  

 ,       . 
,      -  .

----------

-          6%

----------


## .

6%?   -?

----------


## -123

.     . .

----------


## .

! !   :Embarrassment:   -  ,  ,  - "  ".   !       ???       ??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> 


 ,      .  -      ,   .
* .*,  ,        .     .  .

----------


## .

!       !       -     :Frown:  !   :          ,       -   ??

----------

!
, , .
. 4 .346.13. :  "    ()   ,      346.15   1  3  1  346.25  ,  20 . ..." -   ,         ?

    .
 ,    ,     .

----------


## .

.

----------


## 1970

(,     ),   ,    ,     (   ).
 ! , ,               ,      ,        ,   .   ?
     ,    ?       ?

----------

!                 2008 ?       .

----------


## .

.             ,   .

----------

.       - ?   ?

----------


## .

.

----------

!  . ,         5.  .    .   .   2       9.  ?      (0,22)     -  (0,17).    .       ?

----------


## nasemia

!!!  :Embarrassment:         ()          /,     ????? :Help!:   :Help!:

----------


## .

!     ?

----------


## nasemia

/ ?????   :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## nasemia



----------


## .

*nasemia*,      . .  ,  -.

----------

!         #108?

----------


## Anton

> / ?????


    ,      ...  .

1)        .      .

2)          ,   . :
-    ___ . (.  Z-  ),
-    ___ .,  ..:
           ___ .,
          /  ___ .,
          /  ___ .,
          ___ .,

3)         .

----------

> !
> , , .
> . 4 .346.13. :  "    ()   ,      346.15   1  3  1  346.25  ,  20 . ..." -   ,         ?
> 
>     .
>  ,    ,     .


.,   ,             (  )  ... -       ,     ...

----------


## .

:      ,         ,           .

:



 4  2007 . N 03-11-05/210

   -         ,           ,                        .
   . 4 . 346.13     ( - ),     ()   ,     . 346.15 ,  20  .,             ,     .
 346.15  ,      ,    ,        . 249        . 250 .
   ,   ,   . 7 . 346.26  ,   ,       ,  ,        ,       ,   ,     ,     . 4 . 346.13      ,      .



 - 
..
04.09.2007

----------


## 59

,  ...

----------


## -

> 10.   :
> 
>     *         ,             ,     .  1,5 .    . -
> 
>        6


      ?     ,         !  - ...

----------


## .

, .   .

----------


## Nata07

.       -      2007?   2008      ,   ?   ?  :Wink:

----------

, , !
    2007 .       -.       "" (2700 ..)     '      6  12 ..      , ,    .
    :
1)     ?
2)  ,    :
   )     2700 ..  1000 ( .     10 ..)  1,081 (1)     1.313.415  :EEK!:   (   1,5 .  )
   )    ,   ',  ?  10 ..: 120 .  5000 1,081 -    291.870 .         12 ..?

,  ?     ?

----------

- ?????????????
 ,  (6%)  .   ( )  (  ,   ...)    ,       ,  .          . 
          ?????????  2   .     ,       3 ((((((((( 
    ?      -   ,        ??????
  ,   .

----------


## .

,      .          .
   ,  .   -

----------


## Gorojanin

> :
>       )    ,   ',  ?  10 ..: 120 .  5000 1,081 -    291.870 .         12 ..?
> 
> ,  ?     ?


   .  1000 ./.   36 .   1,081.
   ,       . .        100  120,   - 80,   - 120,       5000 ./. .     .

----------

!!!! !!!!    ?    .?

----------


## .

**,      ?

----------


## Nata07

!!!!     :Frown:  ,   ?

       -      2007?   2008      ,   ?   ?

----------


## Andyko

*Nata07*,         2. ,      .

----------


## maksa-55

,

----------


## .

,     ...

----------


## EyM

,    8 .?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Fraxine

> ,    8 .?


         --3 . ,  -6.    -9 . .   -   -   .   3 .     ?

----------


## shoka

?               - () -    http://www.block-container.ru/modul.html    60..    ().
       ,     ?    .

 ,    ,   .      (  - ).     - ,     5. -    .    -      ,           ?           ...  .
 :Frown:

----------


## Nat.Nik

> ,   ,           .     1  2007   
>    -    2  2007,  50%,  50%   2008,      ,    2008?    ?     2007        .


   2008       .  1 2008        1   ..

----------


## T@nya

,          .
    ,   2008      ?(     2006    )     2008 .?   .
  -    ?

----------


## Nat.Nik

2007                     .     -     ""   "

----------


## T@nya

2007 .
   ,   ,         .
      ?

----------


## Nat.Nik

2009          2009   ?        2007  2008 ?

----------


## .

*Nat.Nik*,     ?           1  2008.    .

----------


## T@nya

> 2009          2009   ?


 1  2008     .  2008     . 
    2008 .   .
    ,    2006  2007 ,     ???

----------


## Nat.Nik

.     .     :     15%               ?

----------


## .

-      ?

----------


## Nat.Nik

,             .      .           .       ?   -    -        .

----------


## Nat.Nik

" " 2  2008      .
  2007           2007.    .4 .2 .346.17        01.01.2007 .    13.11.2007  03-11-04/2/276

----------


## vesnas

;     ,   ,    -    ,    ,   6%

----------


## T@nya

*Nat.Nik*, .
     ",   2007 "
  ?
    -   2006 ,   ,    2007 .,          ?
     ,      ?

----------


## T@nya

, ,      14.08.2007 .  03-11-02/230
   ,            2007 .  , , , .
      2006 ?

----------

(300)       (   )   .,   ,  ,  .       ? 
      .    ( 30)   2007   6%,  ,  ..?
 ..

----------


## .

-,          .     .   ,  ( )   .
-,   ,   .            .

----------


## Yalo07-05

..     +  6%.      .   .       ( ) - .         - -.     --. ?         .

----------

,    ( . )   50 ..    ,   01.01.2008   .   1800.    270 000.

----------


## .

**,   ,      ?  , 1800     ..,   .

----------

.
  ,      ,        1800  .,    .
       ?
    1800?

----------


## .

**,   26.3  ,   .    1800  . 
 1800 -          .        ,   .             :Wink:

----------


## mobilkom08

,     150 .. ?

----------


## .



----------

> ,     150 .. ?



:         ,     (   ,    ).     5 . .               2008 .?

:



 18  2007 . N 03-11-05/295

   -        2008 .  . 26.3 "            "     ( - )    ,      ,    ,   .
 . 3 . 346.29       17.05.2007 N 85- "     21, 26.1, 26.2  26.3      ",     1  2008 .,                ,      ,       ,       5  ,    "     ".
  1  2008 .   " ",    ,      -.     , ,  ( )  ()  ,      -,         ,         (, , , ,    ,      ,   ), , ,  (      ),  ,        ( ),     (  ), , ,     (. 346.27 ).
 ,  1  2008 .        ,      ,    ,       5  ,    "     "    1800 .  .
             ()       ,    .
     . 26.3                     (  ),     ,       ,   ,      ( -  ,     , , , ,   ()      (),           ).



 - 
..
18.12.2007

----------


## .

**,    ?

----------

> **,    ?


C 01

----------


## .

?         ?

----------

> ?         ?


 346.29.     

1.          .
2.           ,          ,    ,    ,    .
( .    31.12.2002 N 191-)
3.               ,     ,     :

 ,        


 ,      

 ,      

  5   
                     	            	9 000  




 ,        

  ,


,      

5          	                                                        	1 800

----------


## .

,    ,       150 ..    .      ,

----------

> ,    ,       150 ..    .      ,


    ",     150 .. ?"      "".   " "
       (      )     ,  01         5 . 1800   .. (      150 .     9000 )                .      .     01    .

----------


## .

**,     .   ,     150 ..,          .         !        .
          ( )          .
     ,       ,     ,     .
   -   , .

----------

> **,     .   ,     150 ..,          .         !        .
>           ( )          .
>      ,       ,     ,     .
>    -   , .


         .             .    .           5 .         .!!!!!!!!
      ( 80.)   5000 .  (   9000   ),   ..     5 .      70000 .   ..     1800 .  .

 .

----------


## .

**,     ,             ,   .    ,      



> .!!!!!!!!


    ,         5 ..        ,    



> .             .


  ,   -  .     ? ?          ,     .   ?         .
  .      , , ,

----------


## Fraxine

> ..     5 .      70000 .   ..     1800 .  .


 ,   ,      ,     -    9000.   ,      70000, ,      :Wink:

----------


## .

*Fraxine*,    .     26.3.

----------


## Fraxine

, ,     :Embarrassment: . ,   3 .-  9000,   .  10 . -       ,      18000. ,     :Wow: . "   ?"-     .    .

----------


## .

1500 ..   :Frown:

----------


## Fraxine

> 1500 ..


     ?     ?  :Wink:

----------


## Dimch

. 346.29 .6 ...



> 2,        ,                         .


  2         ,   "     ,  ,       -"

----------


## .

*Dimch*,    .  2 ,       ,    ,       :Frown: 
*Fraxine*,        -  .     .       :Frown:

----------


## Dimch

2 .   ,    ()    2     ,            24       .    2   " .."    ,      .  100%  "... 2  - (, ,...         ...".    2      (,  ..)    "   "    24    (     )  (  ).         8  20       ,       .
        2     1,      .    ? 
 PS:    -     .     .

----------


## .

> 2 .


  . 2  ,     . 


> 6.         ,  ,  ()         - **  ()  ,    3  ,    2. 
>   2    *       ,  ,       -* ,       ,   346.27  .


    2    ,    .  2         .    


> 2,        ,     **  **       .


      .        2

----------


## Dimch

.
  .
!

----------

> ?     ?


     , ,  ,

----------


## Daria

, ,     :
     DVD    DVD (.. ).    40   ( ),  .. 30   -    ( ), 5   -     (), 5   - .   ,    2008 .  : 1800( ) *1,096 (1), * 5 ( , .) *15%. ?         ?        ?      , ,      -    ?

----------


## .

,     5 .. ,      35 .. (  +    )?
,     .       ?

----------

- ,        . ,  2007 ,       . ,  2008 .,     .. (   5 ..).     "   54 ..    18 .. ...........       36 .." :      , .. 36 ..   54 ..?

----------

,    .  4,5 . 864 ..*1200 *3 *1,096(1)*0,27 (2)*15%=138 064 .   31000   :EEK!:

----------


## .

, 36 ..

----------

, ,     ?

----------


## .



----------

,    ,     ,     5 ..    -   ?

----------


## Kjara

!     ()  3-5        -.  2007       ,         ,  -   . , ,   ""       ,       ,   ?     :    :  ()   (),     ""   ?
   .

----------


## TOS

,       .   .     ..    74,6 2.   .    (     (. .)   S   ),      2  -  1 - ,  2  -  .   6%  1 ,  2       .       ,     ,   .    ?    ::nyear::

----------

.., , ,       ,            (   ,   ...).            . ?          ,             .?
.

----------


## .

.  -      . ,   .      ,          5-    ,     .



> .?


 ...         .   13%,     6%.
    ,   ,          .      ,    .

----------


## green-citykos1

> 1500 ..


!  .         .       ,   (  5 =500 2).        9000 .   ( )    3000  .          ,   500 2 -      :EEK!:     ? ! :EEK!:

----------

*green-citykos1*,       150   -           (   )....

----------


## .

> 150


    ,    .       ,  -     :Frown:

----------

.
   :       ,   30..,           9000. , ,    ,        -   30..*1800  ..?

----------


## .



----------


## green-citykos1

--.    ?      ?

----------


## .

- , -    .      5    :Frown:

----------


## green-citykos1

:Frown:        ?        1800  . ,     ,   ?

----------


## .

,    .          
  ,    ?      ?

----------

. ,           .          ,                   ( ).    ,  ?

----------


## green-citykos1

> ,    ?      ?


   .   ,  ,   ,     ,    ()     (,   .).      .          12 ..,           .          .            "" "  "         12 ..    ,                (     ,    10 )   .      ?
     -       ""  .          ()

----------


## green-citykos1

:Frown:

----------

,    .....  :Frown:

----------


## dark104

5 .   .   ,   1800*5 .,   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## dark104

,    06,      4 ,     1800.   :yes:

----------


## Andyko

> 4


        = 51800  :Wink:

----------


## -

> ,    2008 .  : 1800( ) *1,096 (1), * 5 ( , .) *15%. ?


   2008 1  1,081 ???

----------


## Andyko

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=193003

----------


## -

*Daria*

----------

, ..   ,     ... ,     ?            ",  "?

----------


## Garmonia-s

6%   ?

----------


## .

> ",  "


          .      ,   .

----------


## Alexat73

> . 2  ,     .     2    ,    .  2         .          .        2


!      -     2 = 0.6.   16     30.    0.6   2  ???
P.S.     :Smilie:

----------


## .

2 ?     ?

----------


## Alexat73

> 2 ?     ?


    2 =        - ,         ,  - ,      ,  - ,     ,     .

----------


## .



----------


## Alexat73

2 .   ,         ,   .  :yes:     :               150 .,     .        ,      50%.     3000. 300   , 1200     1500  .  -    ???

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## Alexat73

> .


      ?  , . :Speaking:  
       -   876 .   450     426.       50%    .  .      .    (  426,  450 )     .?

----------


## Andyko

.



> 450





> (  426,  450 )


  :  .

----------


## C

> :
> 
>   ,   2007              
> 
>  :
> 
>     05.06.2007 N 03-11-04/2/159
> 
> :
> ...


  :Hmm:   :Confused:

----------


## .



----------


## .

,       :
     21)   346.26:
     )   2:
      8    ",         ,
     " 
  "(              
 ,    )"

     ?

----------


## C

> 


       .
         N 03-11-04/2/159  05/06/2007
  " , ,    . 2  3    17  2007  N 85- "     21, 26.1, 26.2  26.3      ",  1  2007         " :Confused:

----------


## .

*C*,    ,  .   


> 1)   (        ),       -            ,   ,       -    .            (  )      . ** ;

----------


## Chaplain

-   3..-     .   ,     ,    .     ??        ,

----------


## .

,

----------


## Chaplain

> ,


   (9000)     (3*1800)???

----------


## .

?      ?

----------


## Chaplain

..       ? (   )

----------


## .

> -  ,  ( ),  ,   ,  ,      ,  -    ,     , ** .*           .*  , - ,     ,       ,      ,      .          ;


.

----------


## Chaplain

))))  !  )))        ,    ) ,               ??(       )

----------


## C

> *C*,    ,  .


 !!! 
               N 03-11-04/2/195  01/08/2007  :
 "   -      05.06.2007 N 03-11-04/2/159 ,      1  2  346.17      ,         ,     .

                    .

   17  2007  N 85- "     21, 26.1, 26.2  26.3      "           ."

   ,          !!!!

----------


## elekom-yug

,   ,             ,

----------


## -13

(    ).     , ..  .    ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## Chaplain

,               ??(       )

----------


## .

,

----------


## Chaplain

[QUOTE=.;51566306]  ,   [/QU]
          ) ))) :Big Grin:

----------


## -13

> .


 - .   2  ,   . ,  .
        2     (  1 .).      ,      .

----------


## .

*-13*,    ,        .      ,    .

----------


## Rosen

,          (  .  ),     .

----------


## .

,     :Embarrassment: 

            ,       :
21)   346.26:
)   2:
 8   ",    ,
     " 
 "(     
 ,    )"

     ?

----------


## .

?  , ,

----------


## .

,   ,     ,   .  :Embarrassment: 
!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Shahinya

.  2008       : "  5 ."  "   5 .".    5,     9000  1800?    "",    ...  !

----------


## .

5,      5 .,    9000

----------


## Shahinya

!!!

----------


## sysanin

6%    15%?

----------


## .

*sysanin*,   -      6%,        ?

----------

, !
       .      .      ?

----------


## .

?   ?

----------


## zsim

556  22.07.2008.       .

----------



----------


## Na28ta

,   .   -        ,    ?

----------



----------


## vesnas

6%       ,  ,  ,   6%  ?

----------


## Na28ta

> 


 .



> 6%       ,  ,  ,   6%  ?


  "  "?   ,   ,  ,      6%   .    ,    ,    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...7#post51944217 ,   ...

----------


## MarusiaME

,        -    -?
            . -.      ,   ,      2003 ,       -   ...  -     ?

 :
"04.06.2003
  299-35
 - "    -             " 
    " -"  ?                   !

----------

, .
          .
   ,   (016108    ,  ,    , 013432      ).  ,  ,      -  ,     ,   ? 
        ,     2009      .

----------

> -  ...


...

----------

+,       + ??

----------


## .

** ,         :Smilie:

----------

,  .
    ?

----------

-  .

----------


## .

(1 )    (. )  1 (. )  2 (. )  3   15% =

----------


## MarusiaME

> ,        -    -?
>             . -.      ,   ,      2003 ,       -   ...  -     ?
> 
>  :
> "04.06.2003
>   299-35
>  - "    -             " 
>     " -"  ?                   !


,   ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

*MarusiaME*,     ?     ,      ?
:         :Wink:

----------

!!    .
     ?
1 -   ,  !!
    ?     ?

----------


## MarusiaME

> *MarusiaME*,     ?     ,      ?
> :


      ,    - .      ,     (   -1).     " "  ... 
   ...  -   ?     ,        ...    .             ...   .

----------

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/Glava_26_3/

----------


## .

> ,        ...    .


         ,       , -

----------


## MarusiaME

,      .   -  ...         -1 .    ...    ... ...

----------


## MarusiaME

> ,       , -


 !     .5-  -      18 ,  -.  ,           .

----------


## MarusiaME

,       "    ..."  :- "   !".

----------

!!!!
     ,   2     2009       .
 ,        ,        114 ,      . 
    ??
   ,   ,      ,     .

----------


## Sainca

,   ,   2009     ,                ,        ,   ,             ,       . ..     ,    ?

----------


## .

** ,      ,      ?  2   .     ?

----------


## .

> ..     ,    ?

----------

,    .
     ,   .       ?

----------

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/Glava...rticle_346_29/ 
    7500   :Smilie: 
  2
*.*  .

----------


## .

,   .   - , 2 ,     .

----------

*.*     .  :yes: 
     ?
   !!!

----------


## .

> ?


  :Smilie:  
    -

----------

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?137046 
------------------------------------------------------------------

  016108    ,  ,    
  013432      
-------------------------------------------------------------------


. , 
. , 
. ,
. 

1.6.      2 =0,95

 ?

----------


## .



----------

*.*     ,  .!!!  :Wow: 
 .
7500()*1()*1,148(1)*0,95(2)*3*15%=3680,78   :Big Grin:

----------


## lenaks

.     , .

       , 2 .... 
1- -  (    10/09/09).
2- -     ( .)  1/09/09  64 2  32 2.

:
 1- -  ,   ?
 2- -    2?    64   0,51,  . 32  0,68.

----------


## Andyko

346.29.9.  ,            ,             ,       .

----------


## lenaks

> 346.29.9.  ,            ,             ,       .


 1-      0, ..     .        ,   . ?

 2-   .,      32 2,       2 (  .)       .    ,     0,51,  0,51,  0,68....

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## nasemia

1           2009       

 2    .   .  2         
 :yes:

----------


## lenaks

> .


, ,  .. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nasemia

lenaks, 2   1       ,       .        ,    :Wink: ,  -         -(,   :yes: )

----------


## lenaks

> 2    .   .  2


   ( ,           )      2. 

 50  100 2  . 0,6
 10  50 2  0,8....

----------


## lenaks

> lenaks, 2   1       ,       .        ,   ,  -         -(,  )


, :Smilie:      ,        :Wink: ....    ,      :Frown:  (     ,       )...

----------


## nasemia

: "   ( ,           )      2. "

      2   :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

,   ,    .

----------


## nasemia

> ,   ,    .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## lenaks

> ,   ,    .


,   :Smilie: ,          :Redface:       (   ).  :Big Grin:

----------


## GH2

[QUOTE=.;
       ...[/QUOTE]
!
.,  :        ,        ,..   , ""   "".  ,    : ..            .    ,   ...   ..

----------


## .

.

----------


## GH2

. .

----------


## GH2

.,    ...      .  GH-      - ? .

----------

